# selkirk...



## Judas Iscariot (Sep 9, 2014)

So me and my road dog 12-gauge rode a UPS which is now how we spell oops into selkirk and got off because it was the first siding and while flying a sign and making 60 bucks in about a half hour i was kicked down two amazing things... one a csx coffee mug which is up for grabs if someone wants it and pms me for it.. first come first serve.. and two a csx workers vest.. now it looks like i can go into the yard and nit get fucked with... amazing place.. were going to hop out in about a week so we can see a frie.d in albany so if you're in albany hit me up..


----------



## janktoaster (Sep 9, 2014)

I wanna go to Roch next week, you around? And where did you hop from to get to Albany? Nice kickdowns homie


----------



## janktoaster (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm actually completely jealous of that vest..


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds like those are items one might find in a Unit. I am not totally against climbing in Units or even stealing a safety vest ( I actually have owned a few RR vests & have a CSX helmet at home.) But if someone stole my coffee mug I may be really pissed off & think every hobo passin thru is the one who snagged my prized cup.

Just my two cents. Im not saying you didn't get them kicked down to you or anything since many RR workers are cool as hell & have been known to kick down cash, rides, food etc.. "If it walks like a horse, sounds like a horse & looks like a horse ; its probably not a Zebra.

Peace


----------



## a197120 (Sep 16, 2014)

I doubt someone left their coffee cup clean in a pusher. I've got a corbin division coffee cup that a worker gave me. All the people I've met who work for the railroad have more company branded shit than they know what to do with.if he was trying to sell it id be skeptical, but it seems pretty likely that someone just gave him this stuff


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Sep 16, 2014)

Not for sale and i met a guy who's dad worked the full 40 and passed away like a month after so i gave it to him...


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 16, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Sounds like those are items one might find in a Unit.



I've ridden plenty o'power and other than the regular stuff have found:
A pbj sandwich (which I ate)
Reverser handles (which I left)
...can't ever recall ever finding any personal items or anything else of the smallest value.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Sep 18, 2014)

Now that I'm in new jersey and got lost in the south kearney abyss the rail police issued me and my road dog tickets (which are going unpaid) and took my fucking vest... but he gave us $5... baltimore bound...


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol, well that was the most obscure stupid rating I have ever gotten. To each his own I guess. Since it wasn't given on CSX or Selkirk I guess it doesn't apply to the orig thread "Selkirk" that I have contributed to plenty in the past. Seeing as the thread had evolved into RR trinkets & treasures I thought it fit. Peace be with you ::angelic::


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Seems like I keep getting flak for this post. UPDATE: I now personally have a csx vest & angle head csx flashlight that I acquired; last time thru Selkirk.


PS For all of you trolls out there hating on me & my style. Please Go & throw yourself under the wheels.::finger::


----------

